# Chevy Cruze in snow?



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

I had the chance to test drive a Cruze, this was during winter and the dealership that let me test drive it had some Michelin winter tires on the Cruze which performed very well even on residential streets that get cleaned last, it gripped well upon acceleration and had a better stopping distance than other FWD cars i drove.

Mainly winter driving is in the tires and your ability to control the car properly and adjusting yourself to the road conditions.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Agreed. My Cruze did well in the snow this year, but I had brand new tires with deep treads.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I havent had to drive in any deep snow in my cruise but i did drive it in some slush and some freezing rain before it started to get warmer in chicagoland and it handled it fine the stabiltrack kicked in one time when i took a corner too fast


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Vampyre Mike said:


> How is it in the snow? Any skidding or the like?


_StabiliTrak_ works great and my Cruze did fine in Wisconsin snowstorms. We got a lot of snow. No problems.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

We had snowtires setup on ours for here in Minnesota. NO problems at all & we got a couple of the 12+ inch snow storms this season too..

It's funny how my wife was able to get to work & others with AWD CUV/SUV's failed to make it to work..


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi GoldenRs
I too live in upstate where we average 100" a yr. I will be picking Cruze Eco today. I"ll be trading the 4wd Trailblazer in. Just curious what you used for wheels and type of snow tires. You buy them local or online? Thanks Leo


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> It's funny how my wife was able to get to work & others with AWD CUV/SUV's failed to make it to work..


I am not sure why it is, but compact SUV's and CUV's seem to get stuck in snow A LOT. I used to own one and with mine, it seemed to have too much torque for its weight. Fun to drive, but traction was poor.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

i am guessing that the cruze has the same bolt pattern as the astra which would also mean malibu.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> i am guessing that the cruze has the same bolt pattern as the astra which would also mean malibu.


Unfortunately this is NOT correct. The Cruze has a slightly unusual bolt pattern of 5x105. I too was disappointed when I could not use my Cav Z24 wheels for winter tires.

Chevy Cruze Forum : Chevrolet Cruze Forums - TSURacing's Album: Snow Day!

There are my wheels and tires. GoldenRS chose the same Tire (Hankook Ipike in 16"). I got my wheels locally at Discount Tire. The wheels, tires, and TPMS sensors cost me a bit under a grand.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought my Cruze in mid February and figured since it was near the end of the season, combined with the bolt pattern change that rendered my Grand Am's Winter Tires and 5x115 Rims useless, I would forego getting a set until next winter. Our Ontario (Canada) winter wasn't very bad this year, but there was only one instance where I had to stop on a snow covered back-road that had not been plowed as of yet and I skidded a little farther on the factory all-season tires than what I normally would expect with Winter tires.

As has been mentioned in other threads it may be worth it to wait until the aftermarket guys have a chance to catch up and make rims with the new pattern because as of this time the 5x105 pattern is pretty slim picking.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the input fellows =)


----------



## jnickrand (Mar 26, 2011)

I was going 30mph and was very scared that I was going to loose control. I don't know if it is the tires that came with it but this drives much worse than my sunfire did. I decided to take my wifes SUV when snow is on the roads.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

jnickrand said:


> I was going 30mph and was very scared that I was going to loose control. I don't know if it is the tires that came with it but this drives much worse than my sunfire did. I decided to take my wifes SUV when snow is on the roads.


Not sure which model you have but with the 2LT 16" alloys and stock tires I was cruising past people all winter. I had no problems doing 50-65 on the highways even right after/during a snow storm (few exceptions - ice).


----------

